# Must Watch Movies in High-Definition



## trublu (May 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I think it will be great to put together /recommend a list of the movies that are worth watching in no less than high-definition/Blu-Ray.

There are a number of movies which may not be great plot-wise, but are a treat for the eyes.

So, here I start :

1. 300 
2. Up !
3. Wall-E
4. Red Cliff (Chinese)
5. Step Up 2 : The Streets (Just for the end sequence )


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

Avatar!!!!

Kung Fu panda


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2012)

I believe we had a thread like this..

well must watch is different thing but IMO every movie should be watched in High-Definition


----------



## trublu (May 29, 2012)

Yes, we already have a thread for "must watch movies" - but what I wanted was a place where we can recommend movies one can enjoy for their amazing visuals and sound, and not just the storyline. Well, if the movie also happens to have a great story, then it's always a perk.


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2012)

Transformers 1, 2 and 3
Real Steel

If u r not gonna watch any movie in HD but these 4 movies is must watch in HD


----------



## trublu (May 29, 2012)

How is Real Steel as a movie? I am yet to watch it.


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2012)

Awesome.. it is already in must watch thread..


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2012)

These are all award winning BBC tv series, available on Blu-Ray

Planet Earth, lots of great visuals and cutting edge cinematography in all kinds of exotic locations, turn off the commentary and listen to music 

The Story of India, keep the commentary on (really good story is the perk here)

and Human Planet, visuals are stunning


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2012)

trublu said:


> How is Real Steel as a movie? I am yet to watch it.



Its a good movie when I watched in theaters then it is better and better when I downloaded and watched in HD


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 29, 2012)

*baraka (1992)* - no commentary, no dialogues, nothing! just plain superb visuals & environmental sounds with some complementing background score. towards the end you will realise the sublime message in the movie.

*lifecycles* - although a movie with bicycles as its main 'protagonist', you don't need to be a bike rider to watch & enjoy this. shot in 'super-HD', with breathtaking camera-work & visuals and scintillating soundtracks, most of them by amitabh bhattacharya from 'data romance', this documentary will make you surrender to itself time-and-time again to watch it repeatedly! 

Home | Lifecycles


----------



## samudragupta (May 29, 2012)

1) SAW 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 
2) Final destination 1,2,3,4,5
3) Transformers 1,2,3
4) 300
5) Saving private Ryan

i think i'll need to watch red cliff... though i hate Chinese!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

Pirates of the Carribbean series?


----------



## d3p (May 29, 2012)

Must watch HD List.

*1). The Incredible Hulk

2). Spiderman Series

3). Iron Man 1 & 2

4). The Captain America

5). THOR

6). The Avengers [after blu-ray release]

7). Saving Private Ryan

8). KungFu Panda 1 & 2

9). Pirates of Caribbean Series

10). The Bourne Series

11). All the James Bond Series

12). CITY OF GODS

13). iRobot

14). MIB

15). The Italian Job

16). The Batman Begins & Dark Knight [Must for batman's fanboi & joker's acting]

17). THE TERMINATOR SERIES.*

Few more to share....but later.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I believe we had a thread like this..
> 
> well must watch is different thing but IMO every movie should be watched in High-Definition




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/143918-recommend-blu-ray-movies-collection.html


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

Mission impossible 4 .?


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2012)

^Saw in wowwwwww it seems good

Vantage point 

Hurt Locker


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2012)

trublu said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I think it will be great to put together /recommend a list of the movies that are worth watching in no less than high-definition/Blu-Ray.
> 
> ...


Even I had posted a similar thread like this some time back


clmlbx said:


> I believe we had a thread like this..
> 
> well must watch is different thing but IMO every movie should be watched in High-Definition


Yes it was me who started the thread some time back.


trublu said:


> Yes, we already have a thread for "must watch movies" - but what I wanted was a place where we can recommend movies one can enjoy for their amazing visuals and sound, and not just the storyline. Well, if the movie also happens to have a great story, then it's always a perk.


Let's see how many replies will we get for this?


----------



## trublu (May 30, 2012)

Sorry mate, couldn't find it before starting this thread 

#backtotopic : How did I forget Peter Jackson's King Kong?

And yeah,the action sequences in Final Fantasy : Advent Children are breathtaking...dunno if it ever came out in Blu-ray


----------



## samudragupta (May 30, 2012)

oh and how could i forget Lord of the Rings 1,2,3
Tintin


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

trublu said:


> Sorry mate, couldn't find it before starting this thread
> 
> #backtotopic : How did I forget Peter Jackson's King Kong?
> 
> And yeah,the action sequences in Final Fantasy : Advent Children are breathtaking...dunno if it ever came out in Blu-ray



i had it in Full HD of around 12 gb....that must be blu-ray right?


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2012)

^no Blu Ray is just not about the quality of the video
btw, the size should be around 50 GB
there are extras, different ways to watch the movies (in Japanese audio or English audio for Final Fantasy for eg), bunch of subtitles, director commentaries, games, behind the scenes documentaries, historical documentaries on topics covered... all of this is just the staple, there's often more in the box
that thread was  Blu Ray , this thread is HD, apparently its all the same
nobody cares about all those extras in Blu Ray, it's as if people consume only the movies from these discs which is just bizarre


----------



## ico (May 30, 2012)

Aaj Ka Neta - 2008 movie shot with a vintage 1980 camera and with a great vintage 1980esque story. Starring Ravi Kishan.

*Aaj Ka Neta - YouTube*

720p HD option is available.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2012)

Gunda


----------



## Stephen Alter (May 30, 2012)

My favourite movies are Avatar, Final destination, Pirates of the Carribbean and Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2012)

amjath said:


> Its a good movie when I watched in theaters then it is better and better when I downloaded and watched in HD


You are really testing my English language skills here!



amjath said:


> ^Saw in wowwwwww it seems good


What?
What is saw in woww?

Guys I was planning to get hold of some good Blu Ray collection? 
Does anyone have good suggestions?


----------



## samudragupta (May 30, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> You are really testing my English language skills here!
> 
> 
> What?
> ...


I would love to have the following: 
1) Saving private Ryan
2) transformers 1,2,3 (can be ignored if you are not a fan)
3) tin tin
4) Lord of the rings 1,2,3


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

Hmm You should add The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and Harry Potter Series 
Also there are G.I.Joe and Star Trek (Next Gen - alternate reality series) whcih have pretty HD worthy visuals


----------



## Raziel (May 30, 2012)

I have these Blurays & they are great!

Up
Alice in Wonderland
Rio
2012
Van Helsing
Titanic
Blood Diamond
Transformers series
LOTR Series


----------



## abhishek00990 (May 30, 2012)

Try Inception. Great visuals, an awesome plot, and what's more, there's Dicaprio


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

*Back to the Future Series!*

Blue rays was just out last year on its 25th anniversary!


----------



## mitraark (May 30, 2012)

Must Watch Movies in HD = Movies that will look good in HD and not GOod Movies.

By that classification.

* Avatar
* Tron
* Transformers
* Wall-E
* Gladiator
* Baraka
* Apocalypto

Cannot remember any more as of now  Although there are many more i will recall later on surely


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2012)

ok

Red Cliff Part I & II 
Sin City
Pan's Labyrinth
Tron
The Chronicles of Riddick 
Minority Report


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

This one's Worth the Blu Ray.. or even the Red ray.. if it exists!! :O

*The Island (2005)!*


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]STMTdphe3gM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes:Game of Shadows and first part.
Don't know about you guys but the dark and gloomy environment plus those slo-mo scenes looked awesome.
And during the big gun fight bullets whizzing past characters,wood splitiing due to impact from bullets was spectacular.

Btw you should index them in the first post.


----------



## vpmovie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Latest Hollywood Movies Download*

There are many which are good on hd. Here is a list of some titles which I recommend.

The Dark Knight
Batman Begins
Iron Man
Transformers
Black Hawk Down
Band of Brothers
The Day After Tomorrow
The Matrix

Some which I would like to see in hd.

Star Wars
Lord of the Rings


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 31, 2012)

Final fantasy: the spirits within.
The abyss.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 5, 2013)

No one has any more suggestions?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 6, 2013)

IMO Every Movie should be seen in HD .


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> IMO Every Movie should be seen in HD .


Good One! But there are some movies which would look more fantastic! in HD. Like Avatar


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2013)

Gunda


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> Gunda



Are you kidding?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2013)

Vyom said:


> This one's Worth the Blu Ray.. or even the Red ray.. if it exists!! :O


the regular DVD is red ray


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Last Samurai.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

kill bill


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2013)

The avengers


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 26, 2013)

John Carter. Not a hit, but I had fun watching this.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Dark knight is awsome


----------



## baiju (Jan 26, 2013)

Not promoting my For Sale thread, but Lord of the Rings Extended is stunning in Blu-Ray. Also BBC Life, Planet Earth, Human Planet and Wild China can test any TV. In my opinion every movies should be watched in high definition.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> You are really testing my English language skills here!
> 
> 
> What?
> ...





Transformer series..
Terminator series..



cute.bandar said:


> John Carter. Not a hit, but I had fun watching this.



i hated the story line..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ + MCU Series ,HPDH2, TDK Trilogy


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2013)

I want to see saw series in HD


----------



## y2karthik (Jan 26, 2013)

Baraka
2001:A Space Odyssey
The Fall


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark knight rises. The illusionist


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2013)

Microcosmos (1996) - Plot Summary


> A documentary of insect life in meadows and ponds, using incredible close-ups, slow motion, and time-lapse photography. It includes bees collecting nectar, ladybugs eating mites, snails mating, spiders wrapping their catch, a scarab beetle relentlessly pushing its ball of dung uphill, endless lines of caterpillars, an underwater spider creating an air bubble to live in, and a mosquito hatching.


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw Star Wars promo in Times Now. I think it would be awesome


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

We were soldiers..


----------



## Renny (Jan 30, 2013)

*Braveheart*


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So basically a thread where people should recommend movies with amazing visual effects and action, and story is optional:

1. Transformers series.
2. Harry Potter series.
3. Battleship.
4. Batman series.
5. Avengers and Iron Man series.
6. Thor.

I'll come post a few later, here is another list: Weta Digital - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (all movies made after 2000)

Also Discovery Earth, Life series.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 3, 2013)

Epic (2013) - IMDb


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 3, 2013)

Iron Man 3 and Fast and Furious 6 .... also Social Network


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

social network??


----------



## varun004 (Jun 4, 2013)

clash of titans


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I've downloaded Saw 3D last month, till now I haven't dared to watch it..


----------



## amjath (Jun 16, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> I've downloaded Saw 3D last month, till now I haven't dared to watch it..



Really really really


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

american pie series


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Black Hawk Down (2001) - IMDb

Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo. (1966) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

Man of steel


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

So any suggestions on Hi Def "family" movies that I can watch with family, on my new 32" TV?


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2013)

Alice in wonderland 2010


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So any suggestions on Hi Def "family" movies that I can watch with family, on my new 32" TV?



Up, Despicable Me, Ratatouille, Wreck It Ralph..


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 25, 2013)

> So any suggestions on Hi Def "family" movies that I can watch with family, on my new 32" TV?



How about this - Oz the Great and Powerful ..? Slow mve though


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok. So most of them are animations. Good. Thanks.
But I also wanted suggestions on movies like, 2012 (pretty intense and awesome CG). And Shaolin Soccer (nice CG there too).


----------



## amjath (Jun 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Ok. So most of them are animations. Good. Thanks.
> But I also wanted suggestions on movies like, 2012 (pretty intense and awesome CG). And Shaolin Soccer (nice CG there too).



Avatar, life of pi, Alice in wonderland, transformers, inception,


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2013)

Shrek 4


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> Avatar, life of pi, Alice in wonderland, transformers, inception,



"Life of Pi" .. gotta watch that ... thnx.
But Transformers and Inception with family.. I dont think so..  (Unless it maybe in Hindi).


----------



## quagmire (Jul 7, 2013)

Missed adding this before:  *Rango (2011) * is a definite must watch in Full HD.. Brilliant detailing!


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

Transformers, Avengers


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

Inception


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 15, 2013)

Prometheus


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 15, 2013)

WTH.... people still watch movies in SD ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> WTH.... people still watch movies in SD ?



WTH, when yify is around


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 15, 2013)

its not always Yify for me though ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2013)

Life cycles (super-HD, whatever that means; though best movie to watch on a blu-ray IMO)

Master & commander (for the sound-effects)

Baraka

Microcosm

There may be many more, some that i can't recall ATM, and some that am yet to watch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2013)

MUST WATCH!!!
One Piece Film Z and Dragon Ball Z: Battle Of Gods


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> MUST WATCH!!!
> One Piece Film Z and *Dragon Ball Z: Battle Of Gods*


worth to watch in HD?


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 16, 2013)

Is Tron Legacy mentioned here?
That movie had nice visuals and audio. Must have to test your home theatre.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> worth to watch in HD?



worth to watch in 1080p or buy the Blueray if you can get in India.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2013)

You wont find it easily ... will it even release in India ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> You wont find it easily ... will it even release in India ?


don't know but you can find one here.
I got this one.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Sep 18, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> You are really testing my English language skills here!
> 
> 
> What?
> What is saw in woww?



How nice of you to bash others' English while you are miserably bad at it yourself.



> Guys I was planning to get hold of some good Blu Ray collection?



Is that supposed to be a question? Because, I don't see it qualifying as one no matter how many times I read it.
If it wasn't, why end the statement with a question mark?

The point I'm trying to make here? Its simple. Stop being a grammar Nazi when u don't even know what a Swastika is.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2014)

Bump... Got a HD T.v. and bluray player, will buy a few discs this week. Also thinking of checking out bigflix for content


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't we have a must watch movie topic already? What's the point of this then? Is there anyone who watches movies in standard definition?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2014)

^^ There is a difference between Rips and Discs.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 10, 2014)

Behind Enemy Lines (2001) in HD


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ There is a difference between Rips and Discs.



yep, but hardly any posts discus whats on the discs, the extras on the discs make a lot of diff in the experience, which rips dont have


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ There is a difference between Rips and Discs.


Depends on what 'rip' you download. The ones I do, there's no difference


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep, but hardly any posts discus whats on the discs, the extras on the discs make a lot of diff in the experience, which rips dont have



What if I told you even extras are available on the "other" sites .


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> What if I told you even extras are available on the "other" sites .



Pm me lol


----------



## srkmish (Apr 11, 2014)

Guys, i feel like B/w HD Rips look better than color HD Rips. They are somehow a tad sharper and more vibrant .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2014)

by vibrant I think you mean vivid 
that seems like an interesting way to watch a movie. never tried. have to try. will try with tdkr and hobbit 2.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

go big
*PACIFIC RIM*​


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 11, 2014)

Tere Naam Blue-ray <3


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2014)

This is a must watch in HD

*Final Fantasy - Advent Children*

[YOUTUBE]enHpp05hFjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

abhidev said:


> This is a must watch in HD
> 
> *Final Fantasy - Advent Children*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]enHpp05hFjA[/YOUTUBE]


I never Likes it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

for FHD movies: 

Pulp Fiction
Django Unchained
Shutter Island
Godfather Series
Goodfellas
The Shawshank Redemption
etc,, the list goes on.. 

and All Animation movies.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Tere Naam Blue-ray <3



and why do you think so?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> and why do you think so?



due to salman's parting-the-sea-like-moses hair style.  

- - - Updated - - -

in BR he'd be able to see how each and every hair strand was parted. 

or maybe spot the mini moses on sallu's head.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 15, 2014)

the hobbit 1,2
300:Rise of an empire
Gravity


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks the title of the thread should be "Movies that MUST be watched in HD", otherwise it makes no sense 
All good movies, if possible, should be watched in High def.

However movies like Battleship etc should not be watched without HD, else one may fall asleep


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 16, 2014)

no one have mentioned gravity ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 16, 2014)

can Someone add a google sheet or list in first page for benefit of movie freaks..instead of scanning all pages of this thread  to check what next to watch


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/157719-must-watch-movies-high-definition-3.html#post2097502

- - - Updated - - -



gopi_vbboy said:


> can Someone add a google sheet or list in first page for benefit of movie freaks..instead of scanning all pages of this thread  to check what next to watch



that should be in the case of the normal Must Watch MOvies thread. There is such a HUGE number of movies in there..

and this thread is more like optional, because, if someone likes a movie, he will watch it in HD.  like..... 





TheHumanBot said:


> Tere Naam Blue-ray <3


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2014)

Gravity (2013) - IMDb  &  Interstellar (2014) - IMDb


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Guardians of the galaxy looks pretty amazing in 1080p


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2014)

hmm according to me the real reason for getting blu-rays is for the extras. 1080p rips are not the same experience as a blu-ray disc at all. So this thread would be better with a discussion on what extras come with the movies, and how good they are, and if they are worth collecting.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Guardians of the galaxy looks pretty amazing in 1080p


 All space movies look good on HD.


----------



## faizan.mld (Dec 7, 2014)

Guys tell me the website address from where I can download all above mentioned movies in blu-ray also freely....


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2014)

faizan.mld said:


> Guys tell me the website address from where I can download all above mentioned movies in blu-ray also freely....



What you are asking is piracy. Nobody comes to see what you do in your home. But if you talk about that here that would violate the forum rules. You should read more rules ASAP.
Checkout the link on top of this page "Forum Rules".


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2015)

How to Train Your Dragon (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Advent Children HD - if there's one


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 18, 2015)

The Avengers (2012) - IMDb
Batman Begins (2005) - IMDb
The Dark Knight (2008) - IMDb
The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - IMDb


----------

